
A hat that prevents facial recognition - smallsuccess
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/smallsuccess/dont-let-the-internet-or-companies-steal-your-face
======
zck
Aren't these all pretty dependent on the systems you're trying to fool? Even
with adversarial learning
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adversarial_machine_learning](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adversarial_machine_learning)),
if the system you're trying to hide from is different enough from the one you
trained against, won't this not work well?

Although it does go back to the original, non-software meaning if the
manufacturers create a _patch_ to update the hat.

~~~
nielsbot
They do address that at the bottom of the kickstarter page: "This means the
hats we make today may not work in the future."

~~~
trevyn
Wouldn't work today, either.

------
JKCalhoun
+1 for effort. I suspect that in the future we'll all have to don our Guy
Fawkes masks before we head out into the half-deserted streets....

~~~
toomuchtodo
Or perhaps IR reflective face paint with a hat containing infrared LEDs in the
brim. Everyone sees your face except CCDs.

------
tinus_hn
If the hat obscures the eyes it doesn’t really need a fancy pattern.

~~~
kazinator
The thing is, you don't necessarily want it to be obvious to _people_ that
you're hiding from facial recognition.

